# Food allergies & thyroid...chicken?!?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

My new doctor has me on an elimination diet to see how I respond to certain foods since they could be causing autoimmune aggravation. I am still in the detox, basic food part, but I can eat chicken (one of the only meats). I haven't eaten it except for about 4 times during the past 3 weeks due to religious fasting reasons. However, I ate it last night and the night before and felt horrible after. Mentally "out" of it, burning lips, increased skin problems, and started coming down with a sore throat/cold. I didn't realize it til last night that I felt worse after eating chicken. I took a benadryl and my burning lips went away and sore throat got better. This morning I was very foggy-brained, but the lips problems are gone and sore throat is much better. I am also EXHAUSTED. Each time I had chicken in the past 3 weeks I had a very similar reaction (sometime intestinal stuff thrown in, but mentally the same). I never considered the chicken because I always thought of it as "safe"! I am shocked that I might be allergic to chicken. I once tried the atkins diet and ate mostly chicken and eggs (I don't really like red meat) and felt horrible- had to stop after a week and a half.

Does anyone else here have thyroid problems and chicken allergies? Or what food allergies do you have? I am going to need to be very aware of how I respond to even seemingly "safe" foods!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... that's an interesting one. I've noticed that doing things like eating sushi (wrapped in seaweed), having meals high in salt (iodine) such as fast food, or larger amounts of soy sauce such as with a stir-fry can seemingly be a problem.

No problems with chicken, though. Are you just using salt & pepper for flavoring? Or some sort of sauce or marinade?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> My new doctor has me on an elimination diet to see how I respond to certain foods since they could be causing autoimmune aggravation. I am still in the detox, basic food part, but I can eat chicken (one of the only meats). I haven't eaten it except for about 4 times during the past 3 weeks due to religious fasting reasons. However, I ate it last night and the night before and felt horrible after. Mentally "out" of it, burning lips, increased skin problems, and started coming down with a sore throat/cold. I didn't realize it til last night that I felt worse after eating chicken. I took a benadryl and my burning lips went away and sore throat got better. This morning I was very foggy-brained, but the lips problems are gone and sore throat is much better. I am also EXHAUSTED. Each time I had chicken in the past 3 weeks I had a very similar reaction (sometime intestinal stuff thrown in, but mentally the same). I never considered the chicken because I always thought of it as "safe"! I am shocked that I might be allergic to chicken. I once tried the atkins diet and ate mostly chicken and eggs (I don't really like red meat) and felt horrible- had to stop after a week and a half.
> 
> Does anyone else here have thyroid problems and chicken allergies? Or what food allergies do you have? I am going to need to be very aware of how I respond to even seemingly "safe" foods!!


How is the chicken prepared?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

It was fried chicken the last two times I ate it. Dredged it in flaxseed egg replacer, gluten-free baking mix flour, and fried it in coconut oil. It had kosher salt, pepper, garlic powder and paprika on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> It was fried chicken the last two times I ate it. Dredged it in flaxseed egg replacer, gluten-free baking mix flour, and fried it in coconut oil. It had kosher salt, pepper, garlic powder and paprika on it.


That sounds yum. Here is what might be going on. They (whoever they is) are injecting chickens, turkeys etc. with MSG. They just say sodium on the package; they get away with that but it is Monsodium Glutamate which is a tenderizer and most of us w/TD are very very allergic to that just like iodine.

Sodium Chloride is table salt. There are over 20 "different" sodiums all of which are potentially dangerous and not good for our health w/ the exception of Sodium Chloride. We need a reasonable amount of Sodium Chloride for our health. I prefer sea salt. They are allowed to say only sodium.

So, just to satisfy curiosity, can you check the package next time you buy chicken and let us know?
http://www.pacifichealth.com/gras_list.htm

http://www.cspinet.org/reports/chemcuisine.htm#safety_summary

Careful studies have shown that some people are sensitive to large amounts of MSG. Reactions include headache, nausea, weakness, and burning sensation in the back of neck and forearms. Some people complain of wheezing, changes in heart rate, and difficulty breathing. Some people claim to be sensitive to very small amounts of MSG, but no good studies have been done to determine just how little MSG can cause a reaction in the most-sensitive people. To protect the public's health, manufacturers and restaurateurs should use less or no MSG and


----------

